# most common plow repairs during winter



## NewLawn (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm getting ready for the season and I want to make sure my plow wont let me down this winter. I've got an 2004 Blizzard 7.5' straight blade on a 99 F-250 Diesel. 

What spare parts should I keep in stock? whats mostly likely to break & need replacing this winter?

I would really appreciate your input


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd vote for hydraulic hose.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

hyd. hoses, fuses and relay. also keep some crimp connectors and crimpers in the truck that has saved me many times. oh and plow markers they have a habit of diappering in the middle of the storm.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I love that, when the plow trips and you see the plow marker go sailing off. 
If your lucky to see it ! Take extra fluids for everything. You never know when something wants to start leaking. Might Invest in one of the Blizzard emergency repiar kits from one of the after market suppliers. Like CPW on top line.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

id take every part you could fit in your truck. Hydro hose, fluid, tools, jumper cables, the list goes on -


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

hydro hoses(had one go out on me on my first job of the morning last year), 

lots of fluids! hydro, trans, oil, washer, brake, power steering, and dont forget blinker fluid.

a couple solenoids. you never know if one is already bad.

return springs

head light and tail light bulbs

random nuts and bolts can be a life saver too.

rubber fuel line and tranny line with clamps.

and of course lots of tools. as many as you can fit in your tool box.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you know what else is a good one, for a truck repair, buy the caps for brake lines, so you can disconect a blow line, and at least limp home,... or some type of compresstion fitting, , i even used a pair of vice grips once, made it home to do the repair-


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

How about a trans jack and a spare 4r100


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Among all that is listed, Stuff I keep in my truck is a short length of Chain and a little floor jack so should I not be able to fix what blew up on the side of the road, I can at least jack the plow up and short chain it in the up position and get it back to the shop where I can do more extensive repairs where I'm warm and dry.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

How about a few trannys and a complete front end, trucks ain't ment for plowing !
guess I won't make many friends here like that, but its true


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I have snapped a Fisher lift chain before. A Chain, a selenoid if blizz's have them, short and long hose, fluid, Tow chains/strap. You can use the plow as a floor jack so I dont know abotu carrying that, you dont want to drive a service vehicle around. Most of the stuf I would keep at the shop if you plow close to your base.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Cell phone and charger. Tow strap and jumper cables. Hoses. Fluids plus everything already mentioned
Just pull a trailer full of anything you may need......lol


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Go buy a service truck that has every imaginable tool and part on it, and pay one of your guys to drive it around for $8 an hour. It will be money well spent if you every do need it. Tow chains if you want to make a quick $100 towing out drunk people that are in snow banks too. I have paid for my tow chain about 10 times over atleast pulling people out of snowbanks. $100 minimum, and they have to hook up the chain, and Im not responsible. Some storms you can make more doing that, than these seasonal contracts everyone speaks of......... ;-)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

storm king;621165 said:


> How about a few trannys and a complete front end, trucks ain't ment for plowing !
> guess I won't make many friends here like that, but its true


what do you use your truck for, just gettin coffee?


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

What trucks are made for, pullin and hauling, and hell ya the dunkin doughnuts drive through  they work fine for that but not dozing


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wrong*



storm king;621330 said:


> What trucks are made for, pullin and hauling, and hell ya the dunkin doughnuts drive through  they work fine for that but not dozing


Trucks are made for pushing and pulling sir.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Yea thats what thay say all right... and untill I see em building real front ends in the the way they used to It wont be me pushing with my trucks


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Gicon;621286 said:


> I have snapped a Fisher lift chain before. Tow chains/strap.


Pretty similar to that...I had the two u-bolts that connect the 2 chains to the plow snap when the plow was like 3 years old. Had to rig a bolt throught the 2 chains to get back to the shop. 
And yeah, surely tow chain or two.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I plow driveways so my hydraulics, gearshift and clutch get worked out pretty savearly. I have not counted but doing an average drive I probably work the Hydraulics 50 or 60 times (up down left right) and change direction 20 times (backing up going forward). 

While i've had stuff brake while plowing I prefer to take care of it with maintenance. 
I've had several Fisher lifting A frames wear through at the connection with the lift chain... so now I grease it and have not worn one out since. If I find a cracked or chafed hydraulic line I change it before it ruptures. (I still carry a spare) 
If I've broke something I get 2, one to replace 1 as a spare.
I've never had a pump or motor completely quit on me so I dont carry them. I replace the motor every 3 years. Usually I need to start hitting the motor with a hammer when they go bad. As for the pumps when the plow movement starts to slow down thats when I change them. 

Every year;
Hydraulic fluid

Every 50K I change;
waterpump, Hoses, belt, fluids

Every 75K clutch

As needed (I check and grease 3 days before a storm)
PLOW tie-rod ends, Ball joints, U-joints, wheel bearings

Spares I take along;
Extra centering spring for fishstick controller. 
Hydrolic oil, Brake fluid, Antifreeze
Pump Motor solenoid 
Hydraulic Hose
trip edge pins
Fanbelt
Front wheel bearing (the only one Ive had die while plowing was a AutoZone one that 
failed in 31 days)
fuses,relays,wire, connectors....


Thats what I do.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

hydro_37;621305 said:


> Cell phone and charger. Tow strap and jumper cables. Hoses. Fluids plus everything already mentioned
> Just pull a trailer full of anything you may need......lol


Spare, springs, lights, moldboard, mount on the trailer??


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Did anyone mention a roll of good duct tape? a big hammer and a pointed garden shovel?
Good things to take with you !


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

MickiRig1;624302 said:


> Did anyone mention a roll of good duct tape? a big hammer and a pointed garden shovel?
> Good things to take with you !


I second the hammer. It helped when my starter needed a love tap to start my old Ford at 2:00 A.M when i went to get gas. :realmad:


----------



## justric (Sep 21, 2006)

word to the wise. Check your vac hoes for the 4 wheel drive. not fun trying to get them in the middle of the night. And with only 2 wheels. may sound stupid now but trust me. You don't want to go there.


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

storm king;621346 said:


> Yea thats what thay say all right... and untill I see em building real front ends in the the way they used to It wont be me pushing with my trucks


get a real truck, not these new cars with pull behind garbage cans... something GM out of the 80's would be great!! even a blazer from those years - and I am not a GM fan, just easy to fix when things go wrong and the frames will stand up to all kinds of abuse...

the new trucks yah, they seem to be nothing but overpriced garbage haulers...


----------



## duluthplower (Oct 21, 2008)

m2low;625867 said:


> get a real truck, not these new cars with pull behind garbage cans... something GM out of the 80's would be great!! even a blazer from those years - and I am not a GM fan, just easy to fix when things go wrong and the frames will stand up to all kinds of abuse...
> 
> the new trucks yah, they seem to be nothing but overpriced garbage haulers...


For Sale 1980 Chev K5 blazer with spare plow parts...


----------

